# Rockstar Chemicals legitimate?



## Keat0n (Jan 14, 2014)

Hello,

I've thought about trying to order my MT2 another place than I normally do, so I was wondering if this site is legitimate?
Anyone have experience with Rockstar Chemicals? If so, please post below!

Thanks


----------



## HardcorePeptides (Jan 15, 2014)

Support the sponsors here is better.


----------



## Blueskypeptide (Jan 15, 2014)

Agreed!  There is no reason to look any further than IM for top notch sponsors. 


Buy Peptides Online
sales@blueskypeptide.com


----------



## g0hardorgohome (Jan 16, 2014)

As a regular member, I have to agree. Prices are not that much cheaper and there is plenty of feedback about Blue Sky Peptide, Hardcore Peptides, Elite Peptides, Madison James Research, Maxim Peptides ect..


----------

